# Choosing a name for AKC



## mnardone (May 18, 2014)

Hi!

We are getting our first Vizsla! He will be flying in (lol) on June 3rd. But first we need to come up with an AKC name so the breeder can register him. Why is this so darn hard?

I just can't rack my brains any longer.......would LOVE some ideas!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is the call name ,and registered name can be different. While the registered name may be long, I like to keep call names short.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even remember what our dogs' registered names were. As TexasRed said, registered names may be long, sometimes very long, because they often include references to the parents and/or to the parents' breeders.

I would just let the breeder pick the registered name. He/she would probably be pleased to do so.

Bob


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our V's registered name is Berkeley Legend "wait for it" Doggy. My wife and I are/were big How I Met Your Mother (tv show) fans and it's a joke from that. We usually call him Berk or Bobo (or some expletive). You never use the registered name and it has to be unique so my advice is pick something entertaining. I still laugh at berk's real name.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, this was so hard for us too! What are your pup's parents' names? Maybe that will give you some ideas what you might want to include in the pup's name.

Someone suggested that we include the name of the city we live in (or your favorite place, etc.) and we liked that idea!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our Vizsla's call name is Bristol as that is the first place my husband and I went on vacation together. We visited the Jack Daniel's distillery in Lynchburg while in TN. Her sire's name is Mahogany Jackson, so we came up with Tennessee's Honey Mahogany Bristol. We have two new lab pups - Fletcher and Faith. Fletcher's registered name is "Fetch'em Up Fletcher". Faith's registered name is "Keepin' the Faith" just because I knew we would keep her before anybody else would admit to it.  Both registered names have our last name in front of them.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our breeder got to pick the CKC registered name. I think she ended up going with a theme for the litter though. This theme was likely based on the call names of the puppies though. I do know that she had a very hard time finding a CKC for Dharma whose name ended up being Dream Vizslas Southern Comfort. Very fitting for her.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

My dogs AKC, FDSB names are their first name, and my last name. I figure they are part of the family, and thus take my last name.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is very common for the AKC to contain the name of/ or part of the name of the kennel/ breeder. Our breeder was Rocky Mountain, therefore our pups AKC's began with Rocky Mtn, as in the previous post by MCD... Darhma is Dream Vizslas...
If you have chosen a call name or the "name you will give your pup", you can just add the kennel name, or give him some linage... maybe part of his Sires or Dames name... it is only remotely important if you plan to breed your pup... and then the pups may carry on the AKC that you chose. Our V" AKC is "Rocky Mtn. Amazing Mr. Ferguson", his name is taken from his Great Grand Sire " Finn McCools Fergus" who was called "Fergus" He is Amazing because he was a singleton " single pup litter" and is a very unique dog. He is still Amazing!
I find it interesting that it is your breeder that wants to AKC register your pup?? I thought it was usual for them to register the liter and then "You" register your pup when you take ownership. It is not expensive, and then "You" get all the papers, and info directly from the AKC. 
We have always registered our own pups??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Registration can be done either way, its just a personal choice of the breeder.
Some breeder register the litter, while others want to approve the name.
I have even seen where they have a theme for each litter, or some German bred dogs have to have names that start with a certain letter of the alphabet depending on the litter. 
Some DNA pups, and/or micro chip/tattoo each pup before it leaves them.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was registered with Cheri(Dream Vizslas) through CKC. She is micro chipped too. I was sent her registration certificate and ownership. This certificate has her sire and dams registered names and ID numbers listed too.


----------

